
Can innovation be disciplined without killing it? - kylelibra
http://www.pwc.com/us/en/technology-forecast/2011/issue2/features/innovation-disciplined.jhtml?WT.mc_id=Social+Media_Twitter_US+traffic
======
wtracy
There might be some good information here, but it seems to be buried in an
avalanche of buzzwords and management platitudes.

